# New Member Of "the Club"



## Paul_NJ (Dec 7, 2015)

I just brought home a lathe.  I'd like to know more about it . . . I'd appreciate any comments, insights, and thoughts

old home . . .




on way to new home . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2015)

9A's are pretty popular, lots of info here in the old threads about them. Did you get all the tooling with it. In the top pic I see a collet closer, chuck, and quick change tool post. What all did it come with?


----------



## engelbob (Dec 7, 2015)

Welcome to the site!  You guys on the east coast seem to find these things so easily.  I looked for a very long time to find one here in the Midwest.  Whatever you paid would cost me big bucks for shipping in addition to that.  I drove 5 hours one way to pick up my recently purchased 10K in Colorado.  Good Luck with it and enjoy.


----------



## coffmajt (Dec 7, 2015)

You will enjoy this lathe, congrats and good chips == Jack


----------



## Paul_NJ (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks guys.  I haven't sorted out the accessories I got, but the first thing I need to do is find a new flatbelt to connect the lathe to the drive.  Not finding an obvious way to remove the existing belt for moving,  I cut it off.  I should have done my homework and investigated how to remove a belt.

I'll bet it was the original belt, because it was separated in a couple places.  How does one buy these belts, and what kind?  I saw McMaster sells flat belt material, but besides selecting the width, there are a number of styles, and apparently it's purchased by the inch.

I'll do some searching here, but recommendations would be appreciated!

Thanks - - - Paul


----------



## HMF (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome Paul! Take a look at this guide made by Steve Wells, an expert on these machines.


----------



## DoogieB (Dec 29, 2015)

Paul_NJ said:


> I'll bet it was the original belt, because it was separated in a couple places.  How does one buy these belts, and what kind?  I saw McMaster sells flat belt material, but besides selecting the width, there are a number of styles, and apparently it's purchased by the inch.



Many people with that type of lathe just use an auto serpentine belt so you don't have to deal with a seam although you will have to pull the spindle.  Halligan142 on Youtube has a video on this.


----------



## HMF (Dec 30, 2015)

Look in the  "how to" sticky in this forum. There is a file there on installing a serpentine belt. It's on a heavy 10, but the techniques are similar.


----------



## brino (Dec 30, 2015)

...also there are numerous threads here on gluing/sewing a cut automotive serpentine belt, and about using "link-belt" too.
a quick search here should find them, if not PM me and I'll provide some links.
-brino


----------



## Paul_NJ (Dec 30, 2015)

Nels said:


> Welcome Paul! Take a look at this guide made by Steve Wells, an expert on these machines.


Hi Nels - - - thanks - - - I saved those pdfs you sent - they are really well done.


----------



## Paul_NJ (Dec 30, 2015)

brino said:


> ...also there are numerous threads here on gluing/sewing a cut automotive serpentine belt, and about using "link-belt" too.
> a quick search here should find them, if not PM me and I'll provide some links.
> -brino


Thanks - I read up on gluing auto serpentine belts, and folks seemed to have mixed levels of success.  I ended up talking with the industrial supply guys where I buy other components, and they told me they sell a lot of these "Transmission" belts for old machinery.  It has 5 metal loops on each end which are joined with a pin after it's in place.  This one cost me $25 - - we'll see how it works


----------



## Paul_NJ (Dec 30, 2015)

Well, the SB made it safely into it's new home . . .


----------

